# Daytime running lights and dash lights dont work!!!!!



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

after my friend did his header installation his daytime running lights and the gauge lights dont work. he sent it to a mechanic and the mechanic fixed it but i week later they stopped working again. i know that there is a short somewhere but unsure where to start looking.

has anyone had this problem before?? how did u fix it ???


----------



## wlbuckles (Apr 3, 2010)

I had a similar problem w/my lights. Check the back of the fuse box for corosion and use a check light w/ground to make sure you have power into the fuse box and out to the light sockets. Follow the wiring diagrm colors in the repair manual. That is what I did and after cleaning w/elec. cleaner spray and a small wire brush my problem was solved. Be sure to disc. the battery first. Good Luck.


----------

